# Looking for Insulated Outdoor Dog House



## panther (Nov 11, 2010)

Greetings,

I'm looking for a quality outdoor dog house for zero degree Celsius, damp weather. Can anyone here advise where I might find one to purchase?

I looked at the typical online pet stores but I'm not sure if those houses are suitable.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't think you're going to find anything like that on this forum. For most of us, our dogs are part of our families and we don't leave them outside, especially when it's damp and freezing outside.


----------



## fgshepherd (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh, please, please, reconsider leaving your poor pet out in the cold damp weather.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

If your from Oklahoma I would recomend a Davis building dog house. They are specail made in Stigler OK, a lot people around here use them. But Emoore is right if its that bad out even outside dogs should get brought in. All 10 of mine sleep inside no matter the weather or season! Dogs are happier with there people.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how old is your dog? why do you
want to leave your dog outside
in such cold weather? your dog
will be much more comfortable indoors.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Heh, 0 degrees Celsius is nothing. It's -4C right now and I just got back from taking chrono for a walk in short sleeves. 

I built my own insulated dog house, and for the amount of work it took and how much money it was, I wish I would have bought one off the internet. 

Insulated Dog Houses : Shop Insulated Dog House at Dog Houses

This site seems to have a lot of nice, well priced insulated dog houses. Shipping might end up being expensive, but I spent like $400 trying to build the same thing in the middle of the winter and it was not fun and didn't turn out that great. I'd couple an insulated dog house with a dog house heater for extra comfort.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> Heh, 0 degrees Celsius is nothing. It's -4C right now and I just got back from taking chrono for a walk in short sleeves. .


Haha - it's -4 here too, and I was just running around the backyard in my socks...but my t-shirt had long sleeves. Kokoda has been known to spend hours (her choice - I'm at home, and keep checking to see if she wants in) at -30! If she spend a lot of time outside at 0, she'd be inside 6 months of the year  I dislike the cold much more than she does. I do prefer that all dogs spend the night inside when it is cold (but that probably means something a bit different up here then it does in warmer climates). 

I don't have a dog house, since Kokoda is never outside unattended, but there are a few things I like to see in one...obviously an insulated floor and roof as well as walls, and I also like a windbreak of some sort, so that the dog can be completely sheltered, so something big enough that the dog basically walks in and turns a corner to the "living space"

One of the best "dog houses" I have seen was one my uncle made out of square straw bales - it had a small opening, then turned a corner inside, and had a really nice sized area. The whole thing was 6'x8', with a sheet of plywood on top, then covered with straw bales. He had loose straw about 6" deep on the floor. I crawled in there once to check it out, and it was actually really cozy (and it was COLD out).


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I outfitted all of my dogs with those cedar dog houses from petco. I put them together. Not much insulation at all. They chewed the roofs off the first year and the floors, so I hired my handyman to reroof and floor them with stronger thicker material, which is holding up. However, they are eating the rest of the original wood. Hmmmph! 

I also have some "insulated" dog houses originally from walmart or kmart. They are thin and and fiberglass. 

With straw they keep the dogs toasty warm. 

0 degrees C is when they are just starting to feel good! They love it out at that temperature. I do not even bother with straw at this time. When it gets down to 0 degrees F, then I get straw. 

Generally, my dogs do come inside at night. So the dog houses are really for their comfort during the day and when I am not home.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Dog Den 2 (Regular Size Assembled) - K-9 Kondo


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I'd probably just build one myself, but how about one of these. 










Simply Cedar Extra-Large Cedar Insulated Dog House#



If I built one myself, it would look like this. 
http://gardenoaks.com/pd_insulated.cfm


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

there are plans to build insulated dogs houses:
Insulated Dog House


----------



## panther (Nov 11, 2010)

Just to clarify:

My dog has his home in a single car garage space which is located at the back of the house and faces the family living area, so he sees us all the time. Because I keep the garage door open, I wanted a warmer den for him. He is protected from the wind and rain.

He's not a pet, he's a working dog. He is not allowed in the house, but I'm not one who leaves their dog in the backyard without contact or stimulation. We walk everyday and play several times a day. He is as happy as a clam.

As a new addition to our family, I wanted better housing for him to stay warm this winter as it will be his first with us.

Thanks for the links and comments, I've decided to get a wooden dog house custom built with plenty of insulation.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

We had them custom built much in the style that Catu posted in the link. They have two chambers and the top lifts off completely for easy cleaning. In the winter I put a lot of straw in the second side to they can tunnel in a burrow back in there. Insulation is important for the bottom also. I had them made up off the ground a bit and insulated underneath.


----------



## panther (Nov 11, 2010)

*K-9 Kondo?*

I took a good look at the product that bocron recommended. Does anyone have any experience with this product?

Dog Den 3 (Large unassembled Dog Den) - K-9 Kondo


----------

